# Thousand Oaks to Simi



## x-ger (Oct 20, 2005)

I am wondering what is the best road to go from Thousand Oaks to Simi or Simi to Thousand Oaks. I am looking to do a loop from San Fernando valley. I would like recommendations on doing clockwise or counter clockwise loop.
Thanks.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 1, 2006)

*Here's a good one*

counterclockwise starting @ Topanga/Lassen. 68+ miles.
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/chatsworth/648865399


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Wrongway's suggested route is excellent, finding most of the best roads in the area. Here are a few shortcuts you may want to know about.

The most direct road between TO and Simi is Olsen Rd. (as it's called in TO) or Madera (as it's called in Simi). This would cut off the Moorpark Rd/Tierra Rejada portion of the loop, which is nothing special, IMHO.
In Agoura Hills you could turn North on Kanan Rd. This would cut off the Hidden Valley/Potrero Rd. portion of the loop, perhaps the prettiest part of the whole thing, but is much more direct. You'd go North on Kanan to Westlake Blvd ~5 miles (all of it a gentle climb), right on Westlake ~2 miles, left on Avenida de los Arboles ~1 mile, right on Erbes Rd ~3 miles, right on Olsen and head to Simi.
The connection from the SF Valley to Las Virgenes Rd. can be done on Moreau Rd., which can be found near the 101 and Calabasas Parkway. This cuts out the Mullholland portion, which is a very nice ride, but longer.
A couple of "long cuts" I could suggest:

If you choose to ride on Mulholland to Las Virgenes Rd., stay on Mulholland all the way to Westlake Blvd. This will add a couple of climbs, most notably at the Rock Store, but is a fine stretch of road. There will be a lot of motorocycles around the Rock Store on weekends. Note: ~1 mile after crossing Kanan Rd. you have to make a right turn to stay on Mulholland. Watch for it. Water can be found at the little park located on the right just past Kanan Rd.
If you choose to include Hidden Valley/Potrero Rd. you'll be going East from Westlake Blvd. on Potrero for about 1/2 mile when you encounter a hill. About 200 yards into the climb turn left to ride through the neighborhood adjacent to Lake Sherwood. Water can be found at the fire station where this roads reconnects to Potrero Rd.
One last thing. To my knowledge there are few good cycling roads in Simi Valley. You can go through town on LA Avenue, which is particularly crowded at the West end of town. A decent alternative is Royal Av., located about 1/2 mile South of LA Ave. You'd have to reconnect with LA at Tapo Canyon Rd., but LA is quieter in the Eastern part of Simi.

HTH,
JSR


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Another shortcut I've done is to take Erbes from Olsen/Madera, over the hill (it's a small climb), and pick up Hillcrest. Take that to Westlake Blvd, and then to TO Blvd. From there, head east, and eventually cross over 101 on Reyes Adobe to pick up Agoura Road.


----------



## x-ger (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. So I take it Simi to Thousand oaks is the better direction to travel. I have done rides to both Simi and TO and back, just never connected them.


----------

